# What's the best Antivirus software out there to use for win 10 now?



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 14, 2020)

A year ago I was using Norton but when their license came up it cost a lot more so I uninstalled it. then tried comodo which had a problem with whatever Norton leftover so I removed it been using Microsoft defender ever cense with Malwarebytes. is this good enough or can I do better? plus I use Glasswire network monitoring and firewall


----------



## sepheronx (Jul 14, 2020)

The one built into Windows 10 - Windows Defender

Always fine to run malwarebytes every now and then to make sure.  Also just use adblockers and java script blockers for browser for the added protection.

That is what I do and I haven't had a virus in many years.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 14, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> The one built into Windows 10 - Windows Defender
> 
> Always fine to run malwarebytes every now and then to make sure.  Also just use* ublock origin* and java script blockers for browser for the added protection.
> 
> That is what I do and I haven't had a virus in many years.




fixed.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 14, 2020)

yep, I think windows defender and Malwarebytes is good enough just wanted to make sure.
thanks for the feedback


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 14, 2020)

Windows Defender performs at peak detection with a network connection through the cloud mechanism. Otherwise it’s ability to detect malware becomes worthless.


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 14, 2020)

Theses cdkey sites advertised on TPU have good deals on AV.









						GoodOffer24 Lets You Save Big on Genuine Windows 10 and Office 2019
					

GoodOffer24 is an international merchant of genuine, globally-valid software, games, in-game content, and much more. As part of the Summer 2020 promotion, GoodOffer24 is offering a 30% discount to TechPowerUp readers to help them save even more on genuine software, so more the PC building budget...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Get Kaspersky or Trend Micro.

If you want free protection, i suggest WFC and BitDefender Free Edition.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jul 14, 2020)

I've got BitDefender, not the free one though. Mine lets me protect up to 5 devices so I have it on my rig, my lappy, my tablet (yes it's compatible with Android devices) and the family computer downstairs. I love it. Haven't had a single issue with it.


----------



## hat (Jul 14, 2020)

Haven't had a problem just using Windows Defender. Combine that with being behind a router (which most of us are), ublock origin, and a little computer literacy, and anyone should be fine.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Jul 14, 2020)

*Eset*
I prefer Eset Products the last few years ,light on system resources,easy to configure.Stable product.
Protection seems good no issues ,Blocks all the dodgy scripts on streaming sites.
Got a great Partner Portal.Legit 2/3months trials every month  for clients .
2month Trials Below


*Bitdefender*
Used to sell Bitdefender for 5year+ but was too much hassles with product not responding /service offline after fresh install first time on pcs
Upgrades the years later was even more of a nightmare as would need to uninstall and reinstall the product many times before services worked
Having to install multiple Pc's at one was also frustrating as there was no offline installer anymore and each pc had to use the Internet to install ,50+ Pcs on a 4mb Adsl Line
The old version used to be good not this new rubbish gui. RIP

*Kaspersky*
Kaspersky Products I haven't had much issues with runs good .  
i switch to Kaspersky from Bitdefeder such a better product vs stability 
free version also good

*Nortons*
Nortons seems to have too many setting to configure could be bit less buttons everywhere and more user friendly 
Feels like it uses bit more system resources than other products

*Malwarebyte  *
Saved many clients Pcs before and after a infection 
Just a awesome product highly recommended.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 14, 2020)

skellattarr said:


> A year ago I was using Norton but when their license came up it cost a lot more so I uninstalled it. then tried comodo which had a problem with whatever Norton leftover so I removed it been using Microsoft defender ever cense with Malwarebytes. is this good enough or can I do better? plus I use Glasswire network monitoring and firewall


Some will say Windows Defender and while it has gotten better over the last few years it's still got a few downsides, such as doing things behind the back of the user. I personally will not trust it. Glasswire is good, but it lacks application management features.

My security suite of choice is Comodo Internet Security. It has a top-shelf Antivirus/AntiMalware engine plus an excellent Firewall in addition to their HIPS(Host-based Intrusion Prevention System) which allows fine-grained controls over what apps and programs can run, how they run and whether or not they are allowed access to your PC and the internet. There is a bit of a learning curve, but it is well worth the time.





						Best Internet Security Software 2022 | Antivirus Total Security
					

Comodo's best internet security software is an advanced best antivirus total security for web threats. The best internet security and Computer security software.




					www.comodo.com
				



The free version is excellent and the premium version is $18 per year.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 14, 2020)

Here we go again.  

Bottom line - if you are a private citizen and typical home user, it really doesn't matter. Pick one from a known company, keep it and the OS current, don't be click-happy and you'll be safe. 

We don't need to drive around in an Abrams Tank to be safe. We just need to use a fairly new, properly maintained and current car, and we must DRIVE DEFENSIVELY! 

Now if you are financial or education institution, government network, doctor's office, small business that collects credit card numbers, that's a different story - and for a different discussion. 



biffzinker said:


> Windows Defender performs at peak detection with a network connection through the cloud mechanism. Otherwise it’s ability to detect malware becomes worthless.


Well of course, that's just totally misleading at best. Come on! We all must use some common sense. Every decent anti-malware solution uses Internet databases - that's the best way to stay current. And how is that accomplished? Through a network connection to the cloud! Bitdefender, ESET, Comodo, Kaspersky, Microsoft, TrendMicro - you name it! They all use some sort of cloud based scanning to thwart zero-day and other newly discovered web-based threats. And that's good thing!!! 

And to say it is worthless otherwise is just click-bait - as is this thread frankly. If worthless, where are all those 100s of millions of infected machines?

To dismiss Microsoft Defender (as Windows Defender is now called) because it has some "downsides" is frivolous. NO SOLUTION IS PERFECT and EVERY SOLUTION HAS DOWNSIDES. NO SOLUTION IS THE BEST AT EVERYTHING. So we might as well dismiss them all, right?   



skellattarr said:


> A year ago I was using Norton but when their license came up it cost a lot more so I uninstalled it. then tried comodo which had a problem with whatever Norton leftover so I removed it been using Microsoft defender ever cense with Malwarebytes. is this good enough or can I do better?


That's just fine. It is what I and millions of others use WITH NO PROBLEMS, and have done so for years. 

Ask yourself this - why would Microsoft include an anti-malware solution in Windows 10 if it was going to allow you to get infected as easily as some here want you to believe? That just makes no sense. MS knows there are those who simply refuse to trust anything with the MS brand on it. And they know there are many (including bloggers and wannabe journalist in the IT press ) who love to trash MS just to trash MS. So MS knows if Microsoft Defender failed to protect Windows, those bashers would be relentless in their attacks. So contrary to what many want you to believe, Microsoft Defender is a good security solution. Period. If it weren't 100s of millions of computers would currently be infected. And that just is not happening. Same with Windows Firewall. It doesn't take 3rd party software to block access to a port. Windows Firewall is just fine. 

I am not a big fan of laboratory testing because despite their best efforts, they are "synthetic" tests. Yet some folks insist they show the real-world facts. Fine. The see AV-Comparatives and scroll down to the bottom to "_Award levels reached in this Real-World Protection Test_" and pick one out of the 3-Star list if you want one of the top rated.  Any one, I don't care. It does not matter. What matters is that you use a decent anti-malware solution. And note the worst, Total AV still scored an impressive 98.5% in the all important Protection Rate category.

And what matters is to remember that the user is ALWAYS the weakest link in security. So the user MUST use strong passwords and passphrases, keep our operating systems current, keep our security software current. We must avoid risky behavior by avoiding illegal filesharing, don't use pirated software or counterfeit devices, stay away from illegal gambling and pornography sites. AND we must avoid being "click-happy" on unsolicited downloads, links, attachments, and popups. And periodically use a secondary scanner just to make sure we, as the users, or our primary solution didn't let something slip by. THE EXACT SAME THINGS we must do, or not do with any anti-malware solution.


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm comfortable with Webroot Secure Anywhere. I get it every year on sale at Newegg. (5 machine license)
It has low system resource usage and scans fast. I have Malwarebytes too.

No infections here for years, except for when a hormonal grandson stayed with us for a week and choked-out the guest PC with Elizabeth Hurley downloads.
He had to turn-off webroot to get them and he knew just how to do that. Restored the PC with an image file and all was good again.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jul 14, 2020)

Ive used MS Defender with an occasional scan of Malware Bytes Free across my PCs/laptops for years.  Never had an issue.  



Bill_Bright said:


> ...stay away from illegal gambling and pornography sites...



What about those people who place bets on animal planet videos of cats and dogs doing it?...I'm just asking for a friend


----------



## ereko (Jul 15, 2020)

RealNeil said:


> I'm comfortable with Webroot Secure Anywhere. I get it every year on sale at Newegg. (5 machine license)
> It has low system resource usage and scans fast. I have Malwarebytes too.
> 
> No infections here for years, except for when a hormonal grandson stayed with us for a week and choked-out the guest PC with Elizabeth Hurley downloads.
> He had to turn-off webroot to get them and he knew just how to do that. Restored the PC with an image file and all was good again.


Are you sure you dont have anything because you have so slow internet?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 15, 2020)

You guys made me feel at peace with using windows defender and Malwarebytes its good enough and lighter on resources than other AV's  because it's built into windows
thanks for the advice


----------



## John Naylor (Jul 15, 2020)

That deponds... mostly on you and if everyone who uses yoiur PC is an discriminatory and astute Windows user.  if you and everyone who uses the PC exercises proper care, then you should be OK .... if any of you users include my wife or anyone in her family, or anyone like them, it's weak.  I was given my wife's sister's laptop when it became unuseable.  I spent 2 days cleaning out over 1200 infections.  I used a free for 30 days version of BitDefender, followed by several other tools and had to remove about 18 manually.  She removed the AV when the nag screens stated popping and relied on built in Windows protection .... 6 month later it had over 600 infectioins.

It must be said that Defender has improved greatly in the last year or so ... and if they can continue that, I may ease up on them a bit.    From AVtest,org

In March WD let 11 infections thru  ... however, industry leader Kaspersky let in 5 / Malware bytes let in 17 in March and 16 in April.  Bit Defender let in 0

In January  WD let  2 infections thru, 13 in February  ... however, industry leaders Kaspersky and  Bit Defender let in 0 / Malware Bytes let in 17 and 15

If you go back 5 years, you will see BD and kaspersky getting 100% detection in almost every test.  The others don't fare as well

Like Snakedoctor, I switched to Kaspersky from BitDefender as it became too much of a hassle and required too much IT time ... Instead of downloading it once... I had to d/l to each workstation and input all the registration data over and over.  I think I paid $99 for 5 seats for 5 years or $4 per seat per year.  

So yes, Windows Defender has gotten better.  Any claim that it provides the same level of protection as other options  is simplt not suppoterd by the dayta.   It sthe PC equivalent of saying "masks don't matter" during the pandemic.


----------



## filip7ip (Jul 15, 2020)

Only Windows Defender, you don't need something else


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 15, 2020)

ereko said:


> Are you sure you dont have anything because you have so slow internet?


Ha! You're probably correct. Everything just happens too fast for my old, feeble mind to grasp!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 16, 2020)

John Naylor said:


> It must be said that Defender has improved greatly in the last year or so ...


Anyone who know me knows how much Microsoft built in "stuff" irritates me. That said, I have to agree here. WinDefend has improved greatly in the last 2 years. The Windows Firewall is still lacking, but it's still passable. However, push comes to shove, I still recommend Comodo strongly.



filip7ip said:


> Only Windows Defender, you don't need something else


That's an opinion, not everyone agrees..


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 16, 2020)

Pick one, and make sure it stays updated.  The biggest thing I see with computers coming into my shop infected with viruses is the anti-virus is expired and hasn't been updated in a long while.

Me personally, I prefer Avast Free Edition.  But the important thing is pick any of the ones with good reputations, NOT Defender or McAffee or Norton, and make sure it stays updated.  Beyond that, you're never going to find a definitive answer on which is best.

Comodo
Avast/AVG
BitDefender
Kaspersky

They're all good, so take your pick.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 16, 2020)

Ive been using Malwarebytes and defender for years. I haven't picked up anything in a long time.  If you are really paranoid then use Linux
There is no reason to run any AV. 4 years ago I used Kasperski for over 7 years and in the last 5 it didn't pickup anything. So I stopped paying


----------



## DarthFK (Jul 16, 2020)

That's your list if you don't want to tinker:









						Test antivirus software for Windows 10 - April 2020
					

The current tests of antivirus software for Windows 10 from April 2020 of AV-TEST, the leading international and independent service provider for antivirus software and malware.




					www.av-test.org


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 16, 2020)

Heh Windows Defender and the occasional scan with Malwarebytes and a large dose of don't click shit and uBlock Origin


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 17, 2020)

well ever since I went back to windows 10 v2004 public, like before I went to the insider program, I have been having random times where the system will become unresponsive most the time I would have to force a restart. this last time I started exiting glasswire didn't help then I exited Malwarebytes and just like that all was working again. what's different about Malwarebytes is it stops windows defender. can someone tell me why that is happening?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 17, 2020)

skellattarr said:


> what's different about Malwarebytes is it stops windows defender. can someone tell me why that is happening?


Malwarebytes does NOT stop Windows Defender. What is happening is Microsoft knows some people want to use alternative security solutions. But they also know there are some alternative solutions that don't play well with other security solutions.

In the old days, it was common for conflicts to appear when two security programs were running at the same time. I like to say it is like two dogs guarding the same bone - each wondering what the other is up to. While less common these days, it still can happen, but often it is just a waste of resources.

So when a third party security solution is installed, that program registers itself in Windows Security. That tells Windows Defender's real-time scanner to step out of the way. So that is what is happening here. Malwarebytes, as a third party security solution, is registering itself with Windows, so Windows Defender is stepping out of the way.

HOWEVER, Malwarebytes and Windows Defender play really well together and don't hog resources.  So you can tell Malwarebytes not to register itself in Windows Security.

1. Open Malwarebytes (right click on System tray icon and click "Open Malwarebytes"),​2. Click the Gear icon in the upper right,​3. Click the Security tab,​4. Scroll down to Windows Security Center,​5. Move the "_Always register Malwarebytes in the Windows Security Center_" slider to "Off" (the left).​
Now both Windows Defender and Malwarebytes Premium will happily run together without interfering with each other.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 18, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> Malwarebytes does NOT stop Windows Defender. What is happening is Microsoft knows some people want to use alternative security solutions. But they also know there are some alternative solutions that don't play well with other security solutions.
> 
> In the old days, it was common for conflicts to appear when two security programs were running at the same time. I like to say it is like two dogs guarding the same bone - each wondering what the other is up to. While less common these days, it still can happen, but often it is just a waste of resources.
> 
> ...


thank you I'm trying what you said I'll let you know if it works for me, set it several hours ago so far so good


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jul 18, 2020)

Windows defender and MalywareBytes are a good combo, just keep them updated and you should be fine.


----------



## delshay (Jul 18, 2020)

I've been using Norton for over 10 years now. The only thing I can say is, it's very expensive. It's around £98.95 per year. It's very good at stopping you getting infected in the first place, but I have read reviews that it's not so good at detecting & removing virus.

AFAIK I have never been infected, it blocks well known sites that is known to infect computers including pop-ups. To tell you the truth I like Norton. I can deliberately go to infected sites just to see how it's performing.


----------



## er557 (Jul 18, 2020)

I think many anti virii (that's the plural???) have caught up with that and protect you on malicious sites, stop scripts and block known pop ups, so it is not that special.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 18, 2020)

Didn't read most of the thread... rinse and repeat of the same question...lol

I dont use any. Windows defender and firewall (along with good browsing habits) has served me well for years....

Defender is actually rated fairly high  as well.


----------



## Fleetwire (Jul 18, 2020)

Windows Defender as AV, Malwarebytes Free for ocassional scans, uBlock Origin as browser extension.

Third party antiviruses are a scam.


----------



## Octopuss (Jul 19, 2020)

Not a scam for sure, some people just prefer configurability, plus some software has useful extra features. I used to use ESET for years and kinda liked it, but I cheaped out and didn't want to pay yearly licence fees anymore.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 21, 2020)

well, the other day system stopped responding so I disabled Malwarebytes monitoring and it made windows work again. I'm not going to use Malwarebytes monitoring anymore I'm just going to use it to scan for malware.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 22, 2020)

Octopuss said:


> Not a scam for sure, some people just prefer configurability, plus some software has useful extra features. I used to use ESET for years and kinda liked it, but I cheaped out and didn't want to pay yearly licence fees anymore.



What can you configure that isn't available in Windows Defender to also configure


----------



## Octopuss (Jul 22, 2020)

That is a declarative sentence that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 22, 2020)

Octopuss said:


> That is a declarative sentence that doesn't make sense.


What sentence are you talking about?

I agree with Athlonite. Windows Defender, like just about every popular solution out there, is highly configurable. So I would ask, what "configurability" option is Octopuss claiming WD lacks?

WD is just like every other security program out there - each UI is totally different from every other US. Norton's UI is totally different from McAfee's which is totally different from BitDefender's which is totally different from Avira's - and so on and so on. Just like every other security program out there, if you have not taken the time to learn and become familiar with it, you will remain unfamiliar with it. 

As far as extra features, and whether or not they are "useful" or not, that is just a personal opinion and certainly is no criteria for how a program does its job. 

Frankly, IMO I find most "extra features" many 3rd party security programs jam in there are just there to differentiate their program from the other.  But actually, those "extra features" typically just add unneeded "fluff" and worse, they add unwanted "bloat" to the program and do NOT make the program better at protecting our systems.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 23, 2020)

Octopuss said:


> That is a declarative sentence that doesn't make sense.



answer the question otherwise your blanket statement is a load of BS... Which configuration options do you need that WD doesn't provide?


----------



## Octopuss (Jul 23, 2020)

I didn't see any question.
You're not actually interested in any answers even if there was one, I can tell from your tone. Not going to waste any time with further replies.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 23, 2020)

Octopuss said:


> I didn't see any question.


Ummm, he "asked" the question twice and I did once. We didn't declare, we simply asked. Yes, the first time the question mark was omitted, but it was still a question. In any case, the next two times a question mark was included. 

To clarify the issue, you made a comment suggesting WD is not as configurable as some people want. How? What desired feature is configurable in other antimalware solutions that cannot be configured in Windows Defender? 

You are right about extra features. Some anti-malware solutions do have some extra features readily available that maybe some folks want. But then again, some of those features may be a part Windows Security, like parental control and more. There, just accessible from a different tab perhaps?


----------



## Octopuss (Jul 23, 2020)

I wasn't even talking about Defender


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 23, 2020)

Hence the first question I asked in post #36 above.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 24, 2020)

Octopuss said:


> I didn't see any question.
> You're not actually interested in any answers even if there was one, I can tell from your tone. Not going to waste any time with further replies.



Really do you know me personally No you don't and I can tell you now if and when I ask a question like I did twice I do expect an answer to it.  But you seem to think you know better



Octopuss said:


> I wasn't even talking about Defender



Well you should have made that clear in your statement that 





Octopuss said:


> some people just prefer configurability, plus some software has useful extra features.


in the first place otherwise people will assume you are otherwise talking about Windows Defender, both Bill and myself would like to know what this so called configurability and extra options are that you're talking about


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 24, 2020)

Personally I do the built-in Defender in Windows 10 because it doesn't cause any major issues and running ESET online, Malwarebytes from time to time is a good thing plus blocking like µBlock, Brave and so on helps.

Personally I trust Kaspersky but I moved away from it because it's at some point started to interfere with my internet connect on the machines they were installed to the point where it took the whole connection away and a reinstall of Kaspersky and Windows 10 never fixed it when I had the issue.

When connected to a gigabit download at my fathers place I ran into the same issue on a Intel Core i5-4590 CPU with onboard Intel network where he couldn't reach full gigabit even the ISP's cable modem suxx as much as they do but without Kaspersky he do at least have a chance to see the gigabit he is paying for while downloading.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 24, 2020)

I do not trust Kaspersky at all. The program itself may be very effective at protecting us from most malicious activities. And it may be true that the employees at Kaspersky, are totally innocent of any malicious activities and have no knowledge of any such malicious activities. 

But it is a known fact, confirmed by Eugene Kaspersky himself, that he received training at a KGB founded school, and has personal ties to Putin. 
And it is a known fact that Russia is actively involved in cybercrime and warfare against the UK, US, Canada, Australia, Germany, France, and other EU countries, not to mention its own citizens. 

So can the Moscow based company be trusted? No. 

There's a reason the EU and US have banned or are in the process of banning Kaspersky software on all their government systems. 

European Parliament Votes to Ban Kaspersky Products.
Trump signs into law U.S. government ban on Kaspersky Lab software. 

While it may be true there is no actual proof of Putin's or FSB (KGB's successor) secret involvement with Kaspersky software, nobody saw Sylvester take Tweety from his cage either. But...


----------



## X71200 (Jul 24, 2020)

I'll never use some of the AVs mentioned in this thread as advised.

Windows Defender has been a decent solution for a long time, and the recent corporate'ish license version that detects UEFI level malware sounds beast, but I'm not convinced. I've had a lot of cases where Malwarebytes blocked sites in cases of Defender doing nothing. Even say some of them were false positives, some weren't at all. Their database is certainly large. Though, the software has gone buggy ever since interface 4 and the ransomware protection in fact knocks down your SSDs 4k performance to half, so I'm using it without that. Its first hand protection is decent enough to not really worry about things that would happen after you get infected with working real-time (this is what ransomware layer does).

There are surely alternatives to Malwarebytes, but like I said, I will never touch the free software of company that sold consumer data, or an anti-virus of a guy who had teenage girlfriends and charges of rape and murder.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 24, 2020)

Windows Defender with the odd scan with Malwarebytes. Proper Netiquette is your best AV!


----------



## X71200 (Jul 24, 2020)

I'd expect tech knowing people to know which sites to enter and which ones to not. Though I had a time of somebody sending a link from Discord, and having it copy pasted to my browser's enter section instead of being sent to Google search. Thing turned out to be an awful trojan but MB blocked the site. I even came across virus sites on Google Image Search. Good real time AV has its place, and sensible netiquette wouldn't think that a simple piano chord photo on Google could lead to malware. Some underestimate how poopy the web is today, most the tech Discords on Disboard are "hacking" channels.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 24, 2020)

Hi,
Every website gets hacked sooner or later and often attempts are daily so knowing a website is safe is not enough pretty much no such thing.
Why there is ublock origin/ mbam pro will  always be on my systems.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 24, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Every website gets hacked sooner or later


It sure seems that way. However, I would suggest most are hacked these days to exploit the company more so than consumers. For example, Garmin.com is under siege right this minute from a ransomware attack.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Aug 2, 2020)

today I read Malwarebytes has been fixed to work with windows defender so I checked to see if I had the latest version and I do so I enabled it so far working well


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 2, 2020)

skellattarr said:


> today I read Malwarebytes has been fixed to work with windows defender


"Today" you read??? Its been working with Windows Defender just fine for many years. In fact, that's one reason they are often suggested together - they play very well together WITHOUT bogging down resources or causing conflicts. You don't have to do anything with the free version of Malwarebytes. But with the paid Premium" version, which as a full-time, real-time component, you need to tell Malwarebytes not to register itself with Windows Security - as detailed in post #25 above.


----------



## c2DDragon (Aug 2, 2020)

In my opinion the best experience is to get your computer infected once in your life by some trojans/virus/malwares so you can learn how to adopt the best behavior when you are on Internet 
If you use your computer daily and you never had a problem, you never click on curious links to enlarge your penis in your emails or to meet Sarah the top model who wants to spend the night with you even if you have no clue who she is, well, continue that way you are doing well so far.

Every antivirus/anti-everything you can find are spying on you, are sending datas for their own, that's how they do business, you just can read their EULA so you know what they are taking. It's not necessary a bad thing if you don't have sensitive data on your computer or if you don't care.

Defender in windows 10 is pretty aggressive, it's a good thing, the smartscreen systems watch everything you do (sites you visits, download you launch) for your security. Your datas are not necessary in bad hands, I don't want to do a paranoia post heh  but knowing that, you decide.

Nod32 helped me a lot in the past when I was not paying attention what I was visiting or downloading. I think it's still pretty good nowadays.
Bitdefender, same as Nod32, you got something bad, it does the job.
Another truly good antivirus is Kaspersky, I tend to thing it's the best right now.

Now as said previously, Kaspersky is russian. Some don't trust russians but trust americans companies more.
The choice can be made, Nod32/Bitdefender/Kaspersky are very good tools to clean your computer when it stinks you are infected cause you might have disabled Defender to enable a bad .exe for example.

About Malwarebytes I prefer Roguekiller over it, it can be pretty aggressive so if you have reasons to think some bad ads which poped on your screen can have had any effect, malicious scripts in installs or anything.

The best antivirus is your behaviour ! Like out there in the streets.


----------



## dirtyferret (Aug 2, 2020)

c2DDragon said:


> If you use your computer daily and you never had a problem, you never click on curious links to enlarge your penis in your emails or to meet Sarah the top model who wants to spend the night with you even if you have no clue who she is, well, continue that way you are doing well so far.



I clicked on the link...turned out Sarah had an enlarged penis...


----------



## pacman44 (Aug 2, 2020)

*Kaspersky **Security Cloud – Free









*


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 2, 2020)

OP was happy about the responses around post 3 and not enough people in this forum know enough about security for these threads not to devolve.

good luck OP.

stay safe everyone.


----------

